# SE-R Spec V... worth getting ABS?



## Paulnsx (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm lookin at getting an 04 spec v... I'm trying to save as much money as possible if I do get it so I'm only really looking at getting the moonroof option. Is it worth getting abs on this car? I'm leaning towards not getting it to save some money, and I'm definitly not getting the brembo package. I've read (I forget where) that you should definitly get the abs package if you opt for the brembo package, but this article also said the stock brakes w/o abs arent bad. One more thing, I am thinking about getting better brakes down the road. Something like a cross drilled/sloted package from stillen. However this is not going to be an option for atleast a year. I'm planning on making other mods before doing that anyway (CAI, sway bars, audio system, tint, possibly headers/exhaust).

I appriciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no. Don't get the ABS. also, avoid Stillen. Don't get the brembo package.

get the basic brakes....and for the money you saved, call fastbrakes and get teh 11.2" brake setup...drilled/slotted front rotors with wilwood 4pot calipers, and stainless lines.


----------



## Paulnsx (Jun 8, 2004)

thx for the info... just outta curiousity, why do you save avoid stillen? i thought stillen was supposed to be one of the best producers of aftermarket nissan products. like i said tho, if i ever do upgrade the brakes (if i get a spec v lol), it wont be for a while and i'll look into it a great deal more.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Stillen is pretty bad IMO. Customer service isn't great, products aren't that good (spot welded headers, flywheels that don't even fit the car they were made for, etc), and the prices are high.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

prices are REALLY high. way too high.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

imo, i have never had any problems with stillen, they have came through time after time with the lowest prices for certain parts, and just to let you know the prices that are advertised on the web site are not the actuall prices you can call and they give you deals. i would recomend them for certain parts.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> flywheels that don't even fit the car they were made for, etc), and the prices are high.


Anyone who develops a part that does not fit the car it was developed for, is a company that I will stay away from. Plus their costs are absurd.


----------



## BleedGarnetB15 (Jun 9, 2004)

when i had my altima i never ordered part throught there, id call and i'd get this bullshit price so i'd check ebay and other performance web sites like nopi online.com good prices 

but comments like these prolly make me shop else where for the sentra parts......anyone got sites for the B15??


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nopi is a shit website. I wouldn't buy anything from them.

need b15 parts?
email [email protected] for anything you need. he'll get you an awesome price, and his shipping is mostly overnight, same price as ground ups.


----------



## ferraristyle (May 26, 2004)

Leesauto for parts. Good price on Nismo stuff.

As far as the brakes, I got the brembos with out anti-lock. Personnally, I think anti-lock brake advantages don't outweigh the disadvantages. Just try to be on a slick or wet road sometime. Able to steer yes, able to stop.....well that's a different story.

Also, if you can get the car without the brembos I'd do it; mine came that way so I didn't really mind; but I'd think for 1000 you could come up a lot better set up then the brembo package.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you mean www.leeauto.com


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

One of the things I liked about the SpecV was that you didn't have to get ABS ... which came on so many other cars in this class.

I know ABS is easier to drive, but I don't need any help from R2D2 getting my ride to a halt. 

Plus, who wants to cough up $800 for a new control module when they fry ... thousands of miles out of warranty??


----------



## specv_zak (Mar 21, 2004)

The Brembos don't do shit, and don't get the moonroof either. That's like paying more to reduce the structural rigidity of the car. 
As for ABS, I'd go for it. It's much easier to keep your mind on the road when you don't have to pump the brake pedal. It's a small price to pay to make it so you can steer on slippery surfaces.
Just my opinion on it anyway, not that you'll listen to me.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ABS sucks. You don't need it. Me and Chimmike are h8ers when it comes to ABS.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

indeed. I'm runnin crappy rear drums, no abs, but Wilwood calipers and brembo drilled/slotted up front....................ABS can suck my teat


----------



## lemon (Apr 30, 2004)

:balls: ABS saved my life about 7 times or so. If not for them I would've ended up wrapped around trees, in a guard rail, in the other incoming lane head on with someone, off a bridge and so on. Pumping my brakes like 10 times a second is pretty hard. Rains a lot here. And didn't they do a test on standard brakes with ABS and Brembos with no ABS on the 04 V's. If I recall correctly the standard brakes-abs equipped car consecutively stopped shorter than the Brembos-no abs car. But you have to take into cosideration fade and stopping power. Brembos win here.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

lemon said:


> :balls: ABS saved my life about 7 times or so. If not for them I would've ended up wrapped around trees, in a guard rail, in the other incoming lane head on with someone, off a bridge and so on.



Might want to take a closer look at how you drive then, not at your brakes


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Just an FYI - If you find a good deal on one with ABS, the Wilwoods are compatible. The only reason I got ABS was to get the roof in a silly Canadian package on 02's. Ditched the incl RF system too, expensive roof!


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

If the car is going to be raced, then don't get ABS. It depends on your needs. Do you care about saftly? Do you have trouble locking up the wheels?

ABS is a great thing, but I never got the Spec V for safty. I have ABS in my other car, and I love having it.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Paulnsx said:


> thx for the info... just outta curiousity, why do you save avoid stillen? i thought stillen was supposed to be one of the best producers of aftermarket nissan products. like i said tho, if i ever do upgrade the brakes (if i get a spec v lol), it wont be for a while and i'll look into it a great deal more.



and they're wayyy overpriced. if you want parts. PM me.


----------



## Paulnsx (Jun 8, 2004)

Jasper said:


> and they're wayyy overpriced. if you want parts. PM me.


cool. def will man, but like i said i wont be doing any performance mods till i have atleast 10k on the car, that is if i get it lol. i'm actually from worcester so i'm not too far from you.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*sr20dem0n* (to *lemon*): _"(You) might want to take a closer look at how you drive then, not at your brakes."_

That's a little harsh ... but I pretty much agree with the sentiment expressed. :thumbup: 

There's no "real" substitute for driver car control. Rather than spend money on ABS, consider attending a high performance driving school. Think you're a pretty good driver? Well, be prepared to find out what a noob you really are. It might be humbling at first, but you should come away being more confident handling a car at its limits of adhesion ... and that's what it's all about. 

When they finally idiot-proof cars and driving, you'll find all people driving like idiots.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Paulnsx said:


> I'm lookin at getting an 04 spec v... I'm trying to save as much money as possible if I do get it so I'm only really looking at getting the moonroof option. Is it worth getting abs on this car? I'm leaning towards not getting it to save some money, and I'm definitly not getting the brembo package. I've read (I forget where) that you should definitly get the abs package if you opt for the brembo package, but this article also said the stock brakes w/o abs arent bad. One more thing, I am thinking about getting better brakes down the road. Something like a cross drilled/sloted package from stillen. However this is not going to be an option for atleast a year. I'm planning on making other mods before doing that anyway (CAI, sway bars, audio system, tint, possibly headers/exhaust).
> 
> I appriciate any help. Thanks!


Where do you live? Let me tell you that my stock brakes with Powerslot rotors, Hawk HPS pads and stainless steel braided lines are no joke either, but you really gotta be careful how you brake. I'm not the best driver in the world, and I've locked my brakes before in emergency situations. Not fun. I do know however that my brakes are very good for what they are, without ABS.

From what I know about ABS, I could have avoided a few close calls, but like everyone said, it's all driver. ABS also could give you a cheaper premium on your car insurance. Let's put it this way, why go through all the trouble getting stock brakes to get the Wilwood package (or Stillen for that matter, which IMO is not worth it) when you can just get either the ABS stock or Brembos? I mean, if you're hardcore and really going to put your car through some track use like some of these guys are here, I'd do it that way, but for a street car with some mods like you're talking about, it's not worth it. Just get the ABS and paint the calipers or stay without ABS to save some money. The choice is yours.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Paulnsx said:


> cool. def will man, but like i said i wont be doing any performance mods till i have atleast 10k on the car, that is if i get it lol. i'm actually from worcester so i'm not too far from you.


cool. call me some time, i could always use help when it comes time to do the swap

also
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=60948
same threads on B15sentra.net and SR20forum.net... you should go, its gonna be a sweet meet. free beer and bbq (although i cant legally drink lol)...whats not to like?


----------

